# New GM to be named on Monday.



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

A close source within the Toronto Raptors organization has told me that the new GM of the team will be named to the public by May 17th, which is on Monday. 

They will select the GM either tomorrow or Friday and will work out a contract over the weekend.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

i know ill get some flack for this but i hope its dr. j... he'll attract some good players


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Doesn't seem like they are ready to make a decision right now, so I find this hard to believe.

But when you get all of your information from outside sources and the converted hockey writers in Toronto, as it is with us fans who aren't privy to insider information, you can't always be on the ball.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

They're probably not even going to consider Dr. J. The selection is most likely going to be some assistant scrub GM.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> They're probably not even going to consider Dr. J. The selection is most likely going to be some assistant scrub GM.


The boss, the REAL boss Larry Tanenbaum, has already confirmed that they will be talking to/have already contacted Dr. J. So there must be some degree of consideration going his way.

*Toronto Star*



> Minority owner Larry Tanenbaum confirmed last night that the team will contact the hall of famer about a vacant front-office position, a move that would immediately boost the profile of the sagging franchise around the NBA.
> 
> "He's certainly someone we will be looking at," Tanenbaum said of Erving, one of the league's top 50 players of all time and one of the most electrifying athletes to play in the NBA...
> 
> ...


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

haha..a close source within the raptors organization..i hate people like you makin **** up, go to the espn boards orseomthing


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> haha..a close source within the raptors organization..i hate people like you makin **** up, go to the espn boards orseomthing


I can't prove anything to you right now, but hopefully everything goes down as planned on the 17th. I would be very suspicious as well... but this isn't a phony "my sources tell me" prank.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

why dont u tell us all who your so called sources are. Even if u cant tell us names tell us how they are affiliated with rators and dont say something like oh im oging out with the raptors owners daughter or something


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> 
> I can't prove anything to you right now, but hopefully everything goes down as planned on the 17th. I would be very suspicious as well... but this isn't a phony "my sources tell me" prank.


your sources eh? no the guy who works at the pop corn stand at the acc doesn't count. lol


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

You always post about things your sources say.

I don't think you have any sources. Just trying to stir up the boards.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

This is not the first time TR has talked about info from a source.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1151767#post1151767

It would not surprise me if his claims were true. I believe the calls to Dr J will be a courtesy. I just remember Peddie smirking about supposed names in the media, when Dr J's name first surfaced. If he was really a candidate he would have been in the top 5(8). I mean they interviewed Len Elmore for goodness' sake. Not exactly a guy with tons of experience. If they were going to be serious about him it would have come the first go around.

You can always call him out after the 17th.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Lets all hope its Dr J , the other canditiates have had medicore interviews.
Dr J is da mant o bring this team back up, just withhis name Fa's wont consider Toronto and Canada asa crappy place to play basketball in the nba.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Lets all hope its Tom Hammond...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> Lets all hope its Tom Hammond...


John


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Oops...

John Hammond


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I have a feeling it's going to be Weltman. I could be dead wrong, but I get the vibe that he possesses a lot of similarities to John Ferguson Jr. Weltman has a good basketball pedigree. He is young and smart. He has come from teams with solid draft records in the Clippers and Denver. (The Clipps can draft they just don't pay).


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> I have a feeling it's going to be Weltman. I could be dead wrong, but I get the vibe that he possesses a lot of similarities to John Ferguson Jr. Weltman has a good basketball pedigree. He is young and smart. He has come from teams with solid draft records in the Clippers and Denver. (The Clipps can draft they just don't pay).


Weltman, Babcock, Hammond, Erving... I personally wouldn't be unhappy with any of these guys. Much ado has been made about the process but I think we are going to end up with a pretty good general manager regardless.


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> why dont u tell us all who your so called sources are. Even if u cant tell us names tell us how they are affiliated with rators and dont say something like oh im oging out with the raptors owners daughter or something


I'm not going to reveal my sources, all I can say is that he/she is affiliated with the Raptors front office. It wouldn't be a name that you'd recognize or even be able to search up on the internet to find information about.


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

Im no saying you got this source because it seems almost IMPOSSIBLE...BUT if you really do got a friend in "the front office"isnt it against a contract theyd sign to not reveal any "sourceful"information to friends...who will post it on a message board for millions of members to see?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

does it seem that they are rushing or is it just me?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

..........



http://tsn.ca/nba/news_story.asp?ID=83629&hubName=nba:upset:


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> I could be dead wrong, but I get the vibe that he possesses a lot of similarities to John Ferguson Jr. Weltman has a good basketball pedigree. He is young and smart.



Is this what we really want?? JFJ seemed to be a puppet for PAt Quinn. If he was young and smart than why did he go the Quinn approach and trade all their draft pics for overage vets when there was a lot of great younger players available for less than the value they gave up to get leetch


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> If he was young and smart than why did he go the Quinn approach and trade all their draft pics for overage vets when there was a lot of great younger players available for less than the value they gave up to get leetch



I did not say whether it was good or bad, I said they seem similar. As an aside, the players we gave up for Leetch were 2nd tier prospects. The Leafs are trying to win now, whether you or I think that is a wise move or not. Plus you have to realise that the team had $60+ million invested in the team and wanted to make a run for the cup since there will not be hockey for at least a year. Leetch was one of the top 2 D-men available and he was had for less than Gonchar.

I have less of a beef with the Leetch move than I did with the Nolan deal. That was a killer. I knew it then and am proven correct now.

Whether Weltman comes in with a win-now strategy seems determined by MLSE. They seem to know what direction this club should be taking (in their minds). Unfortunately, they may think this can be turned around in one year. The MLE and #8 is not an awful lot of ammunition for making that happen.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

:laugh: it started about the raps ended with the leafs this is exactly why i hate the leafs


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

it doesn't matter to me when the hiring will be made official. what's the difference between may 17, may 21 or june 6? this is not something that will change the world.

it'll be announced (done) whenever it's announced (done). i don't care whether they already know who it's going to be or whether they're still looking- it makes no difference. why do we really need to know before everyone else? what's with the obsession to report news _first_, to be the _first_ to "hear about it"? how much testosterone is *in* this world?

everything is "breaking news" these days- even those things that don't matter (which are most things, in my opinion). you can be sure that nobody's going to be taking a significant chunk out of their day to plan around the new GM's press conference- i'll hear about it at 715 pm instead of 3 pm. and why not? those few hours don't change anything.

MLSE will hire a new GM at some point. when they do, i'll consider forming my amateur opinion on their selection. 

but until then...

peace


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Your right.. I love watching news that's old.. 
Seriously though...

Maybe network stations do it so they can get the most viewers? Obviously? 
Who wants to watch news thats old and not updated...
:laugh:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Get ready to start the name calling. Its almost monday.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Get ready to start the name calling. Its almost monday


It's Monday and nothing happen


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

It's Tuesday, and nothing happen.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

maybe he meant 'next' monday.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> maybe he meant 'next' monday.


Or that they only hold press conferences on Mondays!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Monday came and gone... nothing to see in this thread anymore...


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

It's Thursday, and nothing happen.


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

Well, it looks like they've stepped back and have decided to go with someone younger. I've been told that they were looking seriously at Erving, but are now looking at their options since Erving's arrival may become a problem in the locker room.

I was told earlier Wednesday that they were looking at somebody within either the Minnesota Timberwolves organization, or the Detroit Pistons.

Not much coming out over the last 3 days, but it's very interesting.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Now, which Monday are we talking about? LOL this thread is pointless IMO.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Now, which Monday are we talking about? LOL this thread is pointless IMO.


LOL, agree. Slasher.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Is Friday and nothing happen


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> Well, it looks like they've stepped back and have decided to go with someone younger. I've been told that they were looking seriously at Erving, but are now looking at their options since Erving's arrival may become a problem in the locker room.
> 
> I was told earlier Wednesday that they were looking at somebody within either the Minnesota Timberwolves organization, or the Detroit Pistons.
> ...


[strike]you suck dumbass, please stop posting **** on this site and go abck to the espn boards.[/strike]

you are hostile and vulgar lately. if you can't make posts without insults or cursing, you will be asked to leave this board. stop being inflammatory, dork. speedy.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

get Dr J.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> 
> 
> [strike]you suck dumbass, please stop posting **** on this site and go abck to the espn boards.[/strike]
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

sorry guys, ill try to control my anger and cut back on my insults, adn I'll stop being "inflammtory". Im very sorry...i dont want to get banned:| ...i love BBB


----------

